# Woodbury wildlife area



## hopn2it (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anybody fished the Woodbury wildlife area? I heard there are a lot of BIG bass in those ponds. Hop


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Never fished there but I've heard the stories. The guy that owns the bait shop in Frazeysburg, told me if you go, get a map. Alot of the ponds have heavy cover around them, you could walk by one and not know it. Woodbury Outfitters in Coshocton usually have free maps from the DNR. Hope this helps.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never fished the ponds but I have come across a few while bow hunting down there that I wished I had a rod/reel with me. There are definitely some that get very little pressure so I would suspect that there are nice bass in some of them. You can get the map (or used to be able to) at the office that is on 60 between 541 and Warsaw. It has been several years since I have been down there and I can not even recall how detailed the maps are as far as showing ponds.


----------

